# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #20: Shipping Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #20: Shipping Update*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

Little Rock is snowed in (we are at work) and I don't know if the mail is running today or tomorrow.  We are printing the first shipping labels today, and expect to see a tracking number be sent over to you over the weekend, as we have to send them over manually.
The international packages are not going by First Class mail, they are going by Priority mail which is considerably faster.  We have shipped over 6,000 international packages this year alone...this isn't our first rodeo!

----------

